# Coat Change??? what can I do?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would definitely add conditioner, it will help you a lot. Also check out this video on brushing. When you hit a mat with the comb you want to use a slicker brush to loosen it up or pick it out with the edge of the comb or fingers. I personally did weekly baths but that was my preference. It is not necessary if you are using good products. I love Espree Plum Perfect shampoo and conditioner, but their mud bath is amazing too. If she gets really bad with matting you can use Biogrooms deep coat conditioner. That stuff is amazing! Or Fresh n Easy baking soda and oatmeal conditioner. That smells amazing, leaves the coat extremely soft but is hard to rinse out. I use it diluted 32-1 and it still works great. Keep in mind any area of friction will cause mats, so anywhere that sweater rubs keep a close eye on and brush at least once a day. During coat change mats do and will pop up magically. I remember brushing Killa out completely, I turned to grab something and in those few seconds she had managed to rub her head and create a huge new mat! 

http://youtu.be/oJoWfStDQbI


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you use a detangler or anything when you brush her out? I have had much better luck keeping Hans feeling clean and tangle free since I started using Ice on Ice when I brush him.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Never used a detangler on any of my girls, but then again Beatrice's coat is much much thicker than their's was. 

Hmmh I have to ponder that


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use a brushing spray everytime I brush Molly which is everyday but she also gets bathed every 7-10 days and I've been able to keep her from any severe matting. I do notice though, that she will get mats if she wears any kind of clothing!!! Probably that is where the matting is coming from so all you can do really, is KEEP ON BRUSHING LOL!!!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oi this is what happens when I ask questions on very little sleep.

I forget I need to be careful because I get contact allergies I am allergic to most soaps and reactions to a variety of chemicals, the shampoo I use for the dogs I can understand the ingredients and it has a mild scent. Strong Chemical smell or fragrances can trigger an asthma attack. Or I can have I contract reaction like hives or a wicked rash. Once I find something that work I stick with that.


Poodlecrazy how is the scent on the Espree Plum Perfect shampoo and conditioner, is it strong? I saw and Liked the ingredients.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I give Timi baths every five days or so, and we are getting through coat change just fine.
I don't like using detanglers and conditioners on my poodles because as a whole they are so prone to skin issues and I don't want anything clogging their pores.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

twyla said:


> Oi this is what happens when I ask questions on very little sleep.
> 
> I forget I need to be careful because I get contact allergies I am allergic to most soaps and reactions to a variety of chemicals, the shampoo I use for the dogs I can understand the ingredients and it has a mild scent. Strong Chemical smell or fragrances can trigger an asthma attack. Or I can have I contract reaction like hives or a wicked rash. Once I find something that work I stick with that.


As I'm sure you've seen in Quinn's pictures, she has a very long coat (and lots of it at her size), and has been in the throes of coat change the past few months. Like you, I'm also very sensitive to smells, scents and chemicals, and I highly recommend the Tropiclean Tangle Remover. I haven't used their shampoo/conditioners, since we just use regular people stuff in the bath for her. But for the detangler, I like that its mostly natural, and smells great (mild) but not enough to bother me. Its worth a shot, and its also great for using in between baths. 

Also I highly suggest not going any more often on the bathing, especially with coat change that's asking for a lot of work, and more of a tendency for mats to form. As you said, problem areas especially since yours is a smaller poodle, will be under collar, armpits & chest (where you put your hands to hold them), and anywhere else there is friction like under a sweater or at the edges of it.

And my secret with Quinn is especially when dirty (but not muddy) brushing her out with the Tropiclean detangler which leaves her smelling/feeling fresh without a full bath. It even works great on dog drool from the dog park 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Mahlon, I was looking at that detangler in particular


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

it is definitely the sweaters or coat. My groomer told me that the last time I brought Zoe in.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

twyla said:


> Oi this is what happens when I ask questions on very little sleep.
> 
> I forget I need to be careful because I get contact allergies I am allergic to most soaps and reactions to a variety of chemicals, the shampoo I use for the dogs I can understand the ingredients and it has a mild scent. Strong Chemical smell or fragrances can trigger an asthma attack. Or I can have I contract reaction like hives or a wicked rash. Once I find something that work I stick with that.
> 
> ...



Oh yes! It definitely is a strong sweet scent. They have a huge line of products though and all work great. I'm sure you could get hypo allergenic or scent less Espree that works just as well. The mud bath is a little less perfume but still has a scent to it. I can't find one on their site but they will be at the groom expo I'm going to this weekend and I will ask them. I'll try each one out and let you know which one has the lightest scent.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mahlon said:


> As I'm sure you've seen in Quinn's pictures, she has a very long coat (and lots of it at her size), and has been in the throes of coat change the past few months. Like you, I'm also very sensitive to smells, scents and chemicals, and I highly recommend the Tropiclean Tangle Remover. I haven't used their shampoo/conditioners, since we just use regular people stuff in the bath for her. But for the detangler, I like that its mostly natural, and smells great (mild) but not enough to bother me. Its worth a shot, and its also great for using in between baths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand why you would think more baths would mean more problems? Without a doubt, with every one of the seven poodles that I have owned, at all life stages, the more recent the bath, the less they are likely to mat. Probably a combination of having less dust/grit in the hair, and the fact that you can't miss removing a single tangle on a wet poodle, but it absolutely works.
Timi has long coat, is going through coat change right now and is doing great!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you do want a detangler, there is nothing like the old school "The Stuff". I used to use it back in the days when I believed in once a month baths, and it worked well on mats. Now I just prefer frequent baths and avoiding the mats all together.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't understand why you would think more baths would mean more problems? Without a doubt, with every one of the seven poodles that I have owned, at all life stages, the more recent the bath, the less they are likely to mat. Probably a combination of having less dust/grit in the hair, and the fact that you can't miss removing a single tangle on a wet poodle, but it absolutely works.
> Timi has long coat, is going through coat change right now and is doing great!
> View attachment 229242


Just my personal opinion and what I've noticed with our poodles over the years. It also depends on coat texture, cut, stage of life, etc. I also think overbathing can sometimes cause skin problems (drying out, product irritation, etc.).

Also, once you commit to a bath, you are committing to the whole extended full groom out, which isn't a bad thing and I totally agree with. But trying to get away with just a bath and towel drying, and some slight brushing is going to leave you with a matted mess, especially if the hair is longer. 

But to each their own and go with what works for you  Like I said I'm not opposed to weekly baths, but more than that just seems excessive and counter productive. I personally am more on a 2-3 week bath schedule with 15-20 mins of brushing/grooming a day, and about 45-60 mins once a week with a full brush out. And this is with a very longish fluffy coat, that tangles easily due to lots of different textures due to coat change. I could do the bath weekly with the long groom session, but if she doesn't stink and isn't muddy or dirty I don't see the reason, she's got a great coat and it works for us. 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
What is the fabric content of the sweater you are using? Is it acrylic? That may be helping with the tangles
You might go with a coat instead of a sweater, or something cotton underneath.
You can buy doggie sweatshirts which work nicely to keep them warm inside. Then put the sweater or coat over top when you go out.
I made a nice coat out of a sweatshirt sleeve for my toy poodle. Fits her nice.
I also have been putting a cotton t shirt (summer) under any coat to go outside.
It is plenty cold here too.
Good luck


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mahlon said:


> Just my personal opinion and what I've noticed with our poodles over the years. It also depends on coat texture, cut, stage of life, etc. I also think overbathing can sometimes cause skin problems (drying out, product irritation, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well of course, whatever works for you. But of course I do fully brush out while drying my girls after a bath, but in-between I only give a quick brush out, maybe a minute or two a day, so I save time that way.

Also in the past when my poodles have had skin problems, the Vet Dermatologist always strongly recommended two baths a week, sometimes as often as every other day (he said with the right products, it won't be drying), so my idea is that I will follow those recommendations from the start with Timi, and hope that it will prevent skin problems rather than having to do it to treat skin problems down the road!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

May I add that there is a huge difference in a complete bath and brush dry on a toy and a standard. Big time difference!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Charmed said:


> May I add that there is a huge difference in a complete bath and brush dry on a toy and a standard. Big time difference!


LOL that is true indeed, having had all three sizes at this point, it definitely makes a difference as far as a time commitment goes. When it comes to a full bath & brushout doing it correctly I'm looking at 2+ hours, usually more. The least time I can get away with is an hour, but that's going to require me going back for some significant time later brushing to sort things out later when fully dry. In the long run it just makes it more difficult, and takes longer as well.

But yeah. Whatever works and you and your pet are comfortable with. And its always good to hear different ways of doing the same thing, since not everything works with every dog.

Dan & Quinn


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Which one?*



poodlecrazy#1 said:


> If she gets really bad with matting you can use Biogrooms deep coat conditioner. That stuff is amazing!
> 
> http://youtu.be/oJoWfStDQbI


Exactly which bio groom conditioner do you use? I see several at their site.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their suggestions. 

Yes Beatrice wears cotton sweatshirts

Mahlon thank you so much for the Tropiclean de-tangler advice, I just used it on Bea after waiting for it to come in from Amazon. She was a hot mess last night when I came home she had knots on her back legs, some behind her ears and horror of horrors a poopy cling on, well on her back side. I had combed her out in the morning.

Well now she is bathed and detangled, the comb went through her hair like butter, best of all the scent of the detangler was a little strong but I had no ill affects, so best of all worlds, I almost don't want to trim her. Almost, I will knock some hair off because in the end it will be easier for me.


So thanks again


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> Exactly which bio groom conditioner do you use? I see several at their site.



It's the deep coat conditioner/hot oil treatment. It's in a round jar wish I could take a picture of it for you but I don't have anymore, lol I used it all ?.


----------

